# new alabama rules



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

so they gave the ok on bait in alabama now but its not clear if the new rule only applies to the new areas.I read the requirements for bait on alabama during season and it way more trouble than its worth.You have to buy special permits for each bait station and it has to contain a ceartian ingrediant aof stuff.So does this end all feeders on your property during season and off season now unless it has a special permit?i thought alabama had some slack laws but man they have some crazy rules.
does anyone know whats really going on with the new rules?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I would assume its only a permit for a bait station you are hunting over...


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I would assume its only a permit for a bait station you are hunting over...


bait has to conytain 50 percent protien pellets or soy beans and has to be within 100 yards of 1 acre food plot or bigger.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

TatSoul said:


> bait has to conytain 50 percent protien pellets or soy beans and has to be within 100 yards of 1 acre food plot or bigger.


Yeah with stupid laws like this I feel like it's gonna be easier to just not hunt with bait.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Come on. People bait like it's legal now. Do you really think they'll follow the rules now that it's legal. There will be feeders everywhere with nothing but corn. It's unenforceable except for the few they'll make an example out of. It's a joke just like the "harvest"record on your license.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Where did you find all of that anyway? I've been looking


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Also, the feeder can't be within view of the hunter.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

They didn't pass a baiting bill. It was only proposed by the commissioner. It will be reviewed and possibly voted on at the next meeting. From what I know they will follow the law in MS. which requires feeders to be 100yds/300ft from your stand and out of site(not visisble). The last thing I read had nothing about a mixture of pellets and corn.


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

announcement was at 2PM Saturday.....done deal


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Where are you getting your information*

What web site is publishing the new rules for Alabama Hunting in 2013-14? Or is this just rumor?


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

The proposed rules are generally presented in the Feb. CAB meeting and not voted on until the next meeting(June I think). Not sure about this year. I know this same baiting proposal has been presented before and not passed.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

The Wilcox County Game warden personaly told me and "5" other franklin hunting club Members on Saturday in Vredenburgh at around 10 am on Saturday that it was going to be a done deal on the extended season and feeding by 2pm that day after the meeting!


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

So, its not in print yet, its just a rumor by many different sources.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Seegul51 said:


> So, its not in print yet, its just a rumor by many different sources.


Your right it's still considered a rumor till you read the new laws in black and white. I really beleive the warden was very confident around our extended season/feeding conversation but only time will tell.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

To hell with Alabama hunting. I would rather save my money and go on ONE guided hunt somewhere.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

they dont print the rules for the upcoming season till june or july


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I found out a little more info. This is 2nd hand from Dr Bill Grey the state bilogist. The baiting bill was not part of the season extension bill. The baiting bill was introduced as a bill by itself and IS going to be passed in the next meeting according to him. Corn must be in a feeder, feeder must be approximately 100yds/300ft from hunter, feeder must be out of sight of hunter. No 50/50 mix requirement. Don't ask me why they have it set up like they do but thats what its going to be to start out with.


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't understand why is this called a baiting bill if you can't shoot a deer eating the bait?? Hell that's not far from the way it is now. If I'm gonna buy it for deer to eat then I wanna be close enough to shoot one if I want. Idk?


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

reel trouble said:


> I don't understand why is this called a baiting bill if you can't shoot a deer eating the bait?? Hell that's not far from the way it is now. If I'm gonna buy it for deer to eat then I wanna be close enough to shoot one if I want. Idk?


That question was asked. Nothing says you can't see the bait, you just can't see the feeder.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

What is the actual north boundary line for the extended season in Wilcox County? Is the whole county included?


----------



## TEM (Jun 1, 2011)

*Baiting*

The Wilcox game warden named Dan Q. told us at the NWTF banquet at Camden Saturday night that baiting and the extention passed. I was told that it had to be a mix and could not be corn only. Not sure about that, but Dan said it passes for sure! Has anybody heard if it has to be a trough feeder or a timer style feeder. I have not with one or both are acceptible. I know you can't just go out and throw it on the ground. I personally think baiting sux. Ya'll won't agree, but all it does is make your deer nocturnal. They are already nocturnal enough with all the hunting pressure! I am also glad I hunt in Perry county and the extention does not effect me. It is a waste of time and won't make any difference. They should close the season on Jan 31st and open it back up 2 weeks later for 10 days. That would make a difference!


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

Wilcox county line is hwy 10


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)



TEM said:


> The Wilcox game warden named Dan Q. told us at the NWTF banquet at Camden Saturday night that baiting and the extention passed. I was told that it had to be a mix and could not be corn only. Not sure about that, but Dan said it passes for sure! Has anybody heard if it has to be a trough feeder or a timer style feeder. I have not with one or both are acceptible. I know you can't just go out and throw it on the ground. I personally think baiting sux. Ya'll won't agree, but all it does is make your deer nocturnal. They are already nocturnal enough with all the hunting pressure! I am also glad I hunt in Perry county and the extention does not effect me. It is a waste of time and won't make any difference. They should close the season on Jan 31st and open it back up 2 weeks later for 10 days. That would make a difference!


Yay for you and Perry county.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*Answers*



Franklin hunting club said:


> Your right it's still considered a rumor till you read the new laws in black and white. I really beleive the warden was very confident around our extended season/feeding conversation but only time will tell.


http://www.outdooralabama.com/oaonline/


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*Answers around the Extension in SW Alabama*

*Outdoor Alabama Weekly*

Read Previous Columns by David Rainer
*







*

*CAB Passes February Extension in SW Alabama*

By DAVID RAINER
Alabama Department of Conservation and Natural Resources
An extension of deer season into February in southwest Alabama, the Outdoor Alabama Game Check system and a definition of “area” for purposes of supplemental feeding for deer and feral hogs were among the items approved by the Alabama Conservation Advisory Board Saturday at Vestavia Hills, Ala.
Starting in 2014, the February deer season would allow deer hunting until February 10 in all of Baldwin, Mobile, Washington and Escambia counties, most of Monroe and Conecuh counties and portions of Choctaw, Clarke, Wilcox, Butler and Covington counties (see map). Those areas would be closed to gun deer hunting December 2-11 to offset the extension into February.
The Alabama Dog Hunting Association opposed the extension because the number of days of deer hunting with dogs would be reduced.
Hunters in other areas of the state also expressed an interest in extending the season into February, but







Conservation Commissioner N. Gunter Guy Jr. said there isn’t enough data to support an extension at this time.
“We need to have data to support what we do,” Commissioner Guy said. “Currently we don’t have the data to support (extending the season in other counties). If we’re going to do it right, and we’re going to, we need that data. We have a plan for this year to do the deer fetal studies in the other counties that are not on the map. We got calls from about every county south of Montgomery that wanted the extension, too, and I understand that. But we need to have the data.”
Commissioner Guy also said he understood that dog deer hunters were upset because the end of dog deer hunting remains January 15 statewide.
“We did that because we didn’t feel it was appropriate for the resource or for the hunters in the rest of the state to give that area extra days,” he said. “The dog hunters who stalk hunt will still be able to hunt the same number of days. Now my commitment to those who have an interest in this is that if we extend the season into other areas of the state next year, we will be obviously including more of those who are affected by dog deer hunting days. My commitment is to try somehow to address that, so that you don’t lose that many days, or you lose less days. It’s very complicated. It’s not simple. But I’m not saying we won’t go back and look at that.”
Commissioner Guy said the implementation of the Outdoor Alabama Game Check system, whereby hunters in Alabama will be required to report their deer or turkey harvests within 24 hours of the kill, will increase the data collection and allow the Alabama Department of Conservation and Natural Resources (ADCNR) to respond more quickly to the changing dynamics of the wildlife herds and hunter activities, which will be particularly pertinent to the season extension.
“With Game Check we’re going to be able to see how many bucks and does are being taken in this extended season,” he said. “You will be required to report the bucks you kill. You’re not getting extra bucks. It’s the same three-buck limit.
“When it comes to does, if you don’t want to shoot does, don’t shoot does. Certainly, you need to manage your properties. For private land, this will provide the ability to hunt into what the data shows in this area is a later rut. The information we have supports it.”
The board also approved a reduction in the daily bag limit of unantlered deer in a portion of north Alabama. The daily harvest during gun season of unantlered deer would be reduced from two per day to one per day. One area that was included in the original proposal – the area west of Highway 431 to the Tennessee River and Highway 231 – was removed from the area with reduced doe harvest.
The other major action taken by the board was to define the “area” where it is legal to hunt deer and feral hogs when supplemental feed is on the property. The proposal unanimously passed by the board would make it legal to hunt an area if the feed is more than 100 yards away from and out of the line of sight of the hunter because of natural vegetation and/or naturally-occurring terrain features. The regulation also includes a “rebuttable presumption” clause that means that if the Conservation Enforcement Officer deems there is evidence of baiting that a citation can still be issued.
“Our Conservation Enforcement Officers do a great job, but under the law, there is no clear definition of what the area is,” Commissioner Guy said. “For some officers, that could be the size of the auditorium. For others, it could be the size of the parking lot. It’s not a problem with the officers; it’s because it’s not defined in the law.”
Commissioner Guy said the department researched how surrounding states deal with the issue of “area” and found that Mississippi has the 100-yard regulation, while Tennessee’s regulation stipulates the hunter must be 250 yards away from the feed. North Georgia’s regulation prohibits hunting when feed is less than 200 yards away. The regulation applies to deer and feral swine only.
“This proposed area definition does not allow baiting,” he said. “This is not a circumvention of the law that says that you can’t bait. You still can’t bait. The purpose of this is to allow the officers and public an opportunity to do what is already allowed. You can feed 365 days a year in Alabama. Supplemental feeding is allowed. People want to feed on their property and do it in a lawful manner, but they don’t know what the parameters are. So we’re trying to set the parameters with this.
“Now if you go out and try to circumvent this by pouring corn out behind a bale of hay, that’s not going to work. That’s baiting. …We are not allowing baiting.”
In other action, board member Bill Hatley of Gulf Shores made a motion to eliminate fall turkey season in the six counties – Clarke, Clay, Covington, Monroe, Randolph and Talladega – where it is currently allowed. Those affected counties will have a spring turkey season only from March 15 to April 30, starting in 2014. The board also voted to remove a portion of Mobile County from a restriction on turkey hunting.
The board passed a motion to increase hunting and fishing licenses according to the Consumer Price Index (CPI) increase of 1.6 percent, which means the cost of an annual resident all-game hunting license will increase about 40 cents.
Adjustments were made to the bag limit for gray triggerfish. To match federal regulation, the daily bag for triggerfish was set at two fish per person. The use of laser sights for hunters who are legally blind was also approved.
In other deer news, the board approved allocating funding for a deer mortality study through the use of collared deer in a collaborative project involving Alabama Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries and the School of Forestry and Wildlife at Auburn University. Also, a portion of Elmore County and all of Wilcox County were placed on the permit system for dog deer hunting.
All action taken by the board must be approved by Commissioner Guy before it is implemented.
###

Read previous columns by David Rainer

​


----------

